# Protein pancakes



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

Easy recipe for protein pancakes - makes about 3

Blend

- 1/2 mug of oats

- 1 tblspoon cottage cheese

- 1 whole egg

- 1 egg white

- scoop of vanilla whey (30g)

Add a bit of milk if too thick

Add a more oats it too runny

cook in a pan (shouldn't require any oil if you use non-stick)

Carbs 55g

Protien 44g

Fat 9g


----------

